# Niko's "Nice Bugs"



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

"Nice bug?????"


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Haha!!:haha: Hes a cute lil' dude!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, LOL.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

:heehee:
Niko must look like a nice safe sunning spot to all those critters.:lolgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess he is well liked!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Niko makes me smile! And this week i need smiles. Monday was just a nasty day here. We had scheduled mama’s old tired dog a week ago for the vet to come out to help him along his way over the bridge. Crickie showed me that she has mastitis. The pig we thought was in early labor... but nope. Then as i was milkin jade my athena got hit by a car. We got her to the vet and there was internal bleeding so she went over the bridge. I actually called paul home to help me deal with all the mornin lousy mess... i have only done that twice in the 25 years we have been married. Still no baby piglets and i MISS my girl SO much! At night i will sit out on the porch and read... i always have to call her to come in. I am still doin it. Then sleepin is hard cause she and i were always arguin about where she was sleepin that night lol. Today was the hardest day cause it REALLY hit me. She sang at the sirens goin down the road. Always. There have not been any since monday... until today. ;(. Our old boy thor tried to sing but he got out one note and stopped. Just stopped. No one sang to the sirens and i just cried and cried sittin in my milk room this mornin.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:angel::goatrun::rungoatembarrassed)
Oh I am so sorry. Feel better soon. God never gives you more than YOU can handle. Pray every day that everything happens for a purpose and that non of this was for nothing.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

"We found flower, Mama!"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tanya said:


> :angel::goatrun::rungoatembarrassed)
> Oh I am so sorry. Feel better soon. God never gives you more than YOU can handle. Pray every day that everything happens for a purpose and that non of this was for nothing.


I know but dang! Then today i changed the water in my broody turkey's toom.... forgot to close it and the lgd got in her nest. One egg left from a dozen. She put up one he// of a fight too. And this WAS my fault. . We have 17 poults in a brooder. We are gonna try puttin a few under her tonight and see if she will take them. If not i pray this one egg hatches for her. I can put it in my bator for the night just in case.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sfgwife i really hope the one egg hatches. I really hope that by next Monday is a better start to a new week.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sfgwife i really hope the one egg hatches. I really hope that by next Monday is a better start to a new week.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> I know but dang! Then today i changed the water in my broody turkey's toom.... forgot to close it and the lgd got in her nest. One egg left from a dozen. She put up one he// of a fight too. And this WAS my fault. . We have 17 poults in a brooder. We are gonna try puttin a few under her tonight and see if she will take them. If not i pray this one egg hatches for her. I can put it in my bator for the night just in case.


How is everything going?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The bugs sure like him!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> Niko makes me smile! And this week i need smiles. Monday was just a nasty day here. We had scheduled mama's old tired dog a week ago for the vet to come out to help him along his way over the bridge. Crickie showed me that she has mastitis. The pig we thought was in early labor... but nope. Then as i was milkin jade my athena got hit by a car. We got her to the vet and there was internal bleeding so she went over the bridge. I actually called paul home to help me deal with all the mornin lousy mess... i have only done that twice in the 25 years we have been married. Still no baby piglets and i MISS my girl SO much! At night i will sit out on the porch and read... i always have to call her to come in. I am still doin it. Then sleepin is hard cause she and i were always arguin about where she was sleepin that night lol. Today was the hardest day cause it REALLY hit me. She sang at the sirens goin down the road. Always. There have not been any since monday... until today. ;(. Our old boy thor tried to sing but he got out one note and stopped. Just stopped. No one sang to the sirens and i just cried and cried sittin in my milk room this mornin.


(((((hugs)))))


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tanya said:


> How is everything going?


Great! We gave her 11 poults and she immediately started cooin to them. She is a happy mama.

I have another broody turk hen in the woods. Well two but i can only find one. :/. I need candle and see if they are fertile. But gah the rain here this week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep... Mama found a moth...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

This is the strangest thread there has ever been on this forum. I love it!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well... I'm just Me!!!!! ( just a little different) LOL!!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love different! I'm considered quite a weirdo.:lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Mama found a great big Lady Bug, oh well, I got a great big cookie!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

We back!!!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Cutie. They must think he is a prime spot to sunbathe. My dog can't stand that kind of thing she will try to bite the fly (as if she can see it to bite) I think is cool your dog can stand it and loves nature. (blush):haha::lolgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

spidy1 said:


> We back!!!
> View attachment 184245


Can i eet the hitchhiker mom? Can i? Can i?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Practicing (on a grass hopper) for when Mama finds a cockroach...


----------

